# 1/12 Scale Tree trunks...



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm going to attempt to do a dio of a jungle in the 1/12 scale. I've looked at "Jungle" type books (with pictures) and tried to get some idea as to what the foliage would look like. Would anybody know HOW to 'create' a palm tree type trunk? I have the perfect leaves for it. Also, How about a pine tree and needles? Ideas would help! And, ideas that won't go into a lot of time and cost!!

Thanks guys. :wave: 

P-S2


----------

